# Two fishes



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have been sitting in the a/c watching TV and eating peanut butter m&m's the last couple of months so the fish were safe. Yesterday I decided to get off my ass and hit the water for a bit. Got these two fishes.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nasty bulls. Man, those things look mean.


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

awesome. Is that the Big Lagoon side of Johnsons? I've been using a fish finder rig with a 8/0 circle hook and mullet heads and haven't been getting any luck. Any advice for a newbie sharker?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Throw a spoon or Gotcha and put out live ladyfish, or whole bloody dead ladyfish.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Great looking Bulls Todd. Our boat recently decided to give up the ghost and die so we haven't been fishing at all this summer. The wife and I are avid Shark fishermen and we have yet to catch a bull. They're on the bucket list for sure. Could you give me some insight into your terminal tackle for that area? I've got some heavy duty spinning outfits that I used to use offshore with 120 lb braid, but I'm not sure how you rig for the areas around here in the surf or in the bay. Do you just use a long cable leader or do you use a top shot of something and how do you keep it on the bottom? Thanks for any info you can provide and if you'd like to meet up sometime in that area we'd be happy to provide some cold, frosty beverages in return for the knowledge! -JD13


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Saweet. We've been wondering when you'd be back on the water slaying fishes again.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice Work!!..


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

nice fish! I have thought about trying for some sharks but really dont know what I would do if I landed one.


----------

